# A1400 P & S , Can I disable auto focus?



## Mcgiiver (Apr 15, 2020)

I want to disable auto focus so I can shoot through my spotting scope, is it possible?, What is the best setting to get maximum depth of field? So far I just raise the ISO to the highest value.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2020)

Do you have the instruction manual, or can you find one online?


----------



## Mcgiiver (Apr 16, 2020)

I searched the manual which is basically silent on the issue.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2020)

What brand is the A1400?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Being it's in the Canon forum.....

Canon PowerShot A1400|Canon Online Store

Page 62 of the manual tells how to lock the focus.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2020)

480sparky said:


> Being it's in the Canon forum.....
> 
> Canon PowerShot A1400|Canon Online Store
> 
> Page 62 of the manual tells how to lock the focus.



I never assume something that simple, especially when the question is so simple...

I'm glad you are around to help answer questions that were addressed to other people. What would we do without you?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Derrel said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Being it's in the Canon forum.....
> ...



What would you do?  I dunno... try Googling "Canon A1400"?  That's all I did.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 7, 2020)

MilfordStugs said:


> Yup. Never thought of it love this before.. We memorise
> something new everyday. High school is full of ups and downs
> not just with friends. You'll some and lose friendships.
> You've to dollar cost average your time and energy for four
> ...




This one's running wild.

SPAM


----------

